# Sandy Hook Time Trial 2014?



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

The Sandy Hook TT is listed on the NJBA TT Cup Series schedule but I can't find any place to register online (Bikereg, etc.)

Just wondering if anyone else knows how to register? It's supposed to happen March 29th. The Cape May TT on April 6 is on Bikereg.

The Sandy Hook event was cancelled last year due to Sandy damage but I've ridden around Sandy Hook since then and the roads are in good shape.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

https://www.bikereg.com/23178


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks AlanE!


----------

